# Kamon Reynolds- VSH Queens from Cory Stevens



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I also bought some from Cory this year. Waiting to see how their temperament is compared to the Buckfast that I like to run.


----------



## birddog (May 10, 2016)

Ruthiesbees. Buckie drones mated to vsh Italian queens made for some great bees , the hygienic behavior remained reasonably through f 4. Personally I would be most concerned about the profermance of the vsh daughters when mated to your drone stock vs accessing the vsh queen mothers as thay are a representation of some one else's drone stock when observing those colonys and not a true representation of the DNA passed by the queen


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

2 frame mating, so I feel better with the 4 I used.
he set them out is a somewhat random pattern
Interesting set up he is using.

GG


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

We got some too! 9 of them going strong into winter!


----------

